# What are the best performing rollers?



## ace in the hole

I have been thinking about getting some rollers. I have not had rollers since I was a teenager. I still remember how I loved to sit there and watch them roll. My cusin Art had some reds back then that he had to stop flying because they would roll to the ground and two of them killed themselves doing it. 

I would like to get some that would roll deep but still have the sence to pull out of it before they hit the ground.

What are your thoughts?

Mark/Ace


----------



## fresnobirdman

Check out

Rick Mee here sells some quality birds at a nice price.


----------



## gogo10131

I've heard turner rollers are really good


----------



## norwich

You couldn't go wrong with either pure Turner rollers or pure Mee rollers. Both have successful lines.


----------



## wcooper

Jaconette or Pensom bloodlines are both very good families to fly.


----------



## scott70

*rollers*

There are so many great roller guys out there and so many great familys it is hard to say who has the best birds Rick Mee has some great birds and so does MR Turner and a lot of othere guys and they will all help you any way they can I have some of the Rick Mee family now and love the birds if you are not in a rush for birds I have some pairs on eggs and will give you some young birds when they are ready just send me a box and cover the shipping for them Iam not saying these are the best birds but they are good birds and I hope this will help you get in to the sport


----------



## ace in the hole

scott70, What colors do you have and how deep do they roll?


----------



## scott70

*collors*

I have a mix of collors it would be hard to say what colors I will get out of these pairs till they get here my birds go any where from 15 to 35 feet going buy what the adults where spinning at but rollers are like any othere birds some will do better then otheres A lot has to do on how you train them I am not the best guy on rollers still learning like every one else I put my best pairs togethere and hope to get better and better birds out of them all my birds are out of good stock birds so they should do well for you to get started with I dont breed for color just on how well the birds roll these birds kit very well also just trying to help you out


----------



## ace in the hole

Scott70, I am sending you a PM.

I Have seen where peaple say their birds roll up to 60 feet. Is it posable to get a kit of rollers that will roll 60 feet?


----------



## scott70

*60 feet*

I am sure it is with a lot of work and breeding but it wood take a little while to get that kind of depth out of most roller familys I have heard Mr turner has some realy deep birds and I am sure there is a lot more guys with them when you get that deep you will end up with a lot of roll down I would think


----------



## wcspinner

*Rick's Rollers*

Hey everyone, I don't get in here often but saw my name so thought I would respond. 

I have had Birmingham Rollers for 35 years now and since I retired from the Army a few years back all I do is raise and train them. What a life. LOL I enjoy helping others in the hobby by answering questions and helping them get started the right way. Please feel free to check out my site as there is a lot of good information there, click on the forum link toward the bottom of the page. 

www.rickmeerollers.com

[email protected]


----------



## ace in the hole

scott70 said:


> I am sure it is with a lot of work and breeding but it wood take a little while to get that kind of depth out of most roller familys I have heard Mr turner has some realy deep birds and I am sure there is a lot more guys with them when you get that deep you will end up with a lot of roll down I would think


It was nice talking with you Scott. I did contact the person you asked me to and will be getting some young from him that are out of Mr Turners blood that has been bred for depth. Yes, he did tell me I will get some roll downs out of these birds.

I'll just continue to breed for a 60' roll and we'll see what happens.

Thanks, Mark/Ace


----------



## scott70

*great news*

I am glad to here you got a hold of him he is a great guy and will help you in anyway he can next time you talk to him tell him I said hi let me know how the birds turn out for ya you are starting out with a great group of birds


----------



## PigeonVilla

scott70 said:


> I am glad to here you got a hold of him he is a great guy and will help you in anyway he can next time you talk to him tell him I said hi let me know how the birds turn out for ya you are starting out with a great group of birds


 Its always nice when you can talk to a master of a breed ,its like going straight to the source and bypassing all the rigamaroar to get what you want & need.Loved the rick mee site too thanks for sharing ,love seeing the goods right from the source it was awesome !!!


----------



## fresnobirdman

ace in the hole said:


> It was nice talking with you Scott. I did contact the person you asked me to and will be getting some young from him that are out of Mr Turners blood that has been bred for depth. Yes, he did tell me I will get some roll downs out of these birds.
> 
> I'll just continue to breed for a 60' roll and we'll see what happens.
> 
> Thanks, Mark/Ace


I think the only 60 foot rollers that can perform in a kit belongs to Tim Decker from southern California. You should look him up if you want deep rollers.


----------



## sport14692




----------



## 80sbabyss

I am new at raising roller pigeons. I just bought a roller and I haven't seen how high he flies but every time I let him out, he'll fly above the neighbors house and roll about 5-10 ft then he'll hit the roof and I'd always have to climb my neighbors roof (with their permission of course) and catch him to see if he's okay. He's done it twice so I never let him out now. He's one my my best rollers as of right now. the rest of my birds roll once or twice and they're pretty sloppy. Then I also have a hen who doesn't do much flying. Every time she tries to fly she'll roll. she'll be up in the air about 2 feet and roll then lands perfectly on her feet. Is that normal?


----------



## pidgey boy

tumblers i think are good, because they tumble down and then do summersaults while they are tumbling then they stop rolling about 10 meters before the ground then start flying normally again


----------



## fresnobirdman

80sbabyss said:


> I am new at raising roller pigeons. I just bought a roller and I haven't seen how high he flies but every time I let him out, he'll fly above the neighbors house and roll about 5-10 ft then he'll hit the roof and I'd always have to climb my neighbors roof (with their permission of course) and catch him to see if he's okay. He's done it twice so I never let him out now. He's one my my best rollers as of right now. the rest of my birds roll once or twice and they're pretty sloppy. Then I also have a hen who doesn't do much flying. Every time she tries to fly she'll roll. she'll be up in the air about 2 feet and roll then lands perfectly on her feet. Is that normal?


Are you saying you have a bird that flies 2 feet up and flips down?
I think that's been mixed with a parlor somewhere along the way; I had one that was a mix of a parlor and a roller and the babies flew up 3-4 feet and flipped its way down.

pretty cool to keep a lot of those.


----------



## 80sbabyss

fresnobirdman said:


> Are you saying you have a bird that flies 2 feet up and flips down?
> I think that's been mixed with a parlor somewhere along the way; I had one that was a mix of a parlor and a roller and the babies flew up 3-4 feet and flipped its way down.
> 
> pretty cool to keep a lot of those.


Yeah, she's weird. She doesn't come out the loft much. It's like, when she tries to fly, she'll flip 2- 6 ft in the air. She flies on top of the roof but she has a problem flying down. I guess its harder for her to flly down when she's on the roof because all she'll do is flip. She has a band that says NBRC. I don't know the difference between a parlor or a roller but she looks like the other rollers i have. Are parlors the ones that roll on the ground?


----------



## fresnobirdman

yea; parlors are the ones that roll on the ground; Sometimes people think they can get something good out of a parlor and a roller cross; but it doesn't always work out.


----------



## 80sbabyss

fresnobirdman said:


> yea; parlors are the ones that roll on the ground; Sometimes people think they can get something good out of a parlor and a roller cross; but it doesn't always work out.


Well i guess she's a tumbler? This is exactly what she does. except I haven't seen her fly this high before.

http://youtu.be/MZ9ogFEQrHk 

Any experience with a cross breed tumbler and roller?


----------



## fresnobirdman

80sbabyss said:


> Well i guess she's a tumbler? This is exactly what she does. except I haven't seen her fly this high before.
> 
> http://youtu.be/MZ9ogFEQrHk
> 
> Any experience with a cross breed tumbler and roller?


The one in the video isn't a cross. its most likely a turkis tumbler. 
The crossed ones can't fly higher than 5 feet at most.


----------



## carbide34

Nice bird though, But I dont think that it,s a roller!


----------

